

100 Most Influential VCs, Angels & Investors - thankuz
http://www.peerindex.net/lucymarcus/group/100_most_influential_vcs_angels_investors

======
jdp23
kevin rose at #1 in authority? hmm ...

~~~
pedalpete
doubly strange as Chris Sacca has equal scores in authority and audience but
higher score in activity.

equally odd it seems to see Tim Ferriss and Jason Calacanis high on the list.

